# Sicherheits-Update für Joomla



## Newsfeed (23 Juli 2009)

Eine Sicherheitslücke ermöglicht das Hochladen und Löschen von Dateien auf dem Server ohne Login. Darüber hinaus hat der Hersteller 26 Bugfixes in die neue Version 1.5.13 eingepflegt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

